# [MBP/Lion] Enter au lieu de Retour chariot sur pavé numér.



## Nata-chat (27 Février 2012)

Bonjour

J'essaie de lancer SuperCollider qui est un soft OE de bidouillage de son sur base Python.
J'ai un macbookpro tout neuf avec Lion 10.7.3
J'ai rajouté un pavé numérique filaire (Fnac)

Or quand j'ouvre l'éditeur de texte de SC, *je n'arrive pas à faire comprendre au programme que je veux un Retour Chariot entre deux lignes de codes, alors que lui comprend Enter* (effectivement je tape sur Enter) et me renvoie un code d'erreur

J'hésite entre un problème de clavier à reconfigurer mais comment ? et une erreur d'installation. Qu'en pensez-vous ?

le but c'est d'utiliser une wiimote pour faire du bruit 
(comme ici http://youtu.be/NaX_wLWkW9s)
et je suis super frustrée de buter sur un truc aussi bête :rose:

merci 


-----------------------------------------------
_Note du modérateur-squatteur (ici Aliboron) :_

*Même en cherchant bien, on ne voit p as trop ce que ça vient faire dans "Applications". Programmation ? Système ? Périphérique, plutôt ? Allez, faute de plus de précisions on va privilégier cette dernière option et considérer qu'il s'agit de faire fonctionner le clavier. Donc, comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Applications", on déménage vers "Périphériques et accessoires", là où se retrouvent les spécialistes pour en discuter. Et hop !!! 

Remarque : ce n'est ni une brimade, ni une punition, c'est juste un peu de rangement...*



---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h29 ----------

je le l'ai mis en application sans savoir où le placer, mais j'ai peut être aussi des raisons 

est ce que c'est un probleme entre SuperCollider et lion ou entre le SC et le clavier proprement dit ?
est ce c'est une mauvaise installation de SC sur Lion ?
est ce que c'est un conflit d'applis ?
est ce que tout ce qui est développé sous python rencontre le même problème ?
est ce que c'est parce que je n'ai pas trouvé un raccourci "retour à la ligne" sur le clavier du MacBook ?

hé bien, je n'en sais rien sinon je n'aurais pas passé le week end à éplucher des forums en anglais et je ne serais pas venue poster ici... :mouais:
alors désolée de m'être trompée de chapitre...
j'ai juste mis la première hypothèse plausible à première vue, mais ce n'est pas du tout la seule que j'ai sous la main et je rame grave, 
(pour moi c'est sous SC/Python et j'avais plus de chance de trouver une solution avec quelqu'un qui aurait déjà rencontré et résolu le problème donc un programmeur, mais bon...)

Ben oui, mais dans "Applications", il n'y a pas de programmeurs, Applications, c'est le forum de la bureautique, les programmeurs, ils sont dans "Développement sur Mac" (ou dans développement internet pour certains, mais là ce n'est pas le cas). On re-déménage.


----------



## Nata-chat (27 Février 2012)

de toute façon c'est en passe d'être résolu, c'est un truc très très bête

apparamment il faut sélectionner _l'ensemble du texte _à tester _avant_ de lancer la commande de test. 

moi, j'ai gardé de vieux réflexes des années 80 d'étudiante en turbo pascal, là c'était simple on passait le texte à la moulinette en entier

cet après midi encore, je cliquais bêtement au milieu de ma ligne SuperCollider en espérant qu'il comprenne que je voulais  tester les 4 lignes comprises entre les deux parenthèses... cha marchais pas

fusiller un week end pour ça... c'est d'un ridicule^^

PS si il y a des gens que ça intéresse n'hésitez pas à m'envoyer un mp ou alors je peux récap ma démarche sur un blog


----------



## Nata-chat (28 Février 2012)

ah aussi... SC s'embrouille quand il y a plusieurs fenêtres ouvertes (l'aide, des essais de programme...), 
pour l'instant, ma solution, c'est simple, je ferme SC et j'ouvre, ou j'écris mes codes sur open office ouvert en parallèle


----------



## ressieyeyx12 (28 Février 2012)

Très intéressant


----------



## tatouille (2 Mars 2012)

natachatte Vieille chevre arrete donc de parler toute seule  supercollider et quand meme assez simple d'utilisation mais je te l'accorde super bug'ed certains utilisent plutot http://processing.org/ au dessus de supercollider et les puristes toujours matlab un oscillo et leurs oreilles


----------



## Nata-chat (8 Mars 2012)

J'ai demandé autour de moi, il y a des musiciens qui programment  essentiellement sur SC qui sur ce terrain bat largement Processing, mais  ils sont tous sous linux
et j'ai rien à faire d'un oscillo, j'ai autre chose à faire que de me plonger dans le code et j'étais venue chercher de l'aide pour gagner du temps

et je me dis que je ne suis pas la seule vu ce que j'ai lu sur la  mailing list de SC, alors comme il y a des gens qui me lisent ou alors  s'il n'y a que toi qui a cliqué plus de 500 fois, faut que tu arrêtes le café 
donc oui je fais remonter l'info, je suis partageuse, moi 

pour moi SuperCollider est un outil et si j'ai fait de la prog il y a très longtemps, ça fait longtemps que ça n'est plus ma tasse de thé

les ceusses qui chambrent gratuitement mais qui ne sont pas fichus de tendre la main aux noobs me gonflent passablement - si je l'ai pas dit une fois, je l'ai pas dit deux -
(et tu verras quand tu auras mon âge... )


NB si les modos voulaient bien clore ce post voir même le supprimer, je  n'y verrais aucun inconvénient (surtout si c'est pour avoir ce genre de  post gracieux comme réponse ) -


----------



## tatouille (9 Mars 2012)

vielle chevre je ne crois pas que nous ayons une telle difference d'age  si tu crois tes musiciens tres bien moi je crois aux  DSPs (j'aime mathlab ) que j'ai ecrit (quelques uns sont dans vous savez le truc poubelle)


----------



## Nata-chat (9 Mars 2012)

réponse hors sujet...

nb 

dans les musiciens, plasticiens, techniciens sons et lumière etc... il ya des gros mordus de code, mais les gens que je connais sont tournés vers l'open source

pourquoi SuperCollider ? pour monter une démo avec une theremine virtuelle.

Matlab : dsl, pas le temps ni l'envie de m'occuper d'un langage propriétaire, même si tes modules sont intéressants. Mon but à terme c'est de partager l'expérience et la connaissance avec d'autres.

Processing : pas approprié pour ce cas, j'aime beaucoup processing en particulier pour ses possibilités graphiques, sauf que là c'est pour un copain _aveugle_
Processing on l'utilisera avec des modules Arduino (robotique) et des cellules photoelectriques

AMHA le seul probleme de SC c'est son install sur Lion (au pire j'ai une dual boot sous windows et le montage d'un portable linux en projet)
mais je te rassure, j'ai trouvé des gens plus coopératifs ailleurs

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h36 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h02 ----------

je n'ai pas dit que tu ne voulais pas coopérer du tout, mais ce n'est pas dans le sens que j'attendais


----------

